# Ourtour.co.uk - we're touring until the money runs out!



## OurTour

Hi! We're Julie and Jason, a previously well grounded couple until a strange 'you're about to turn 40' urge overtook us and, et voila. Before we knew it, we'd quit our corporate jobs, bought an old Hymer and set off for Europe with our dog Charlie. We've now been on the road for 5 months, and so far the highlight's been Morocco - a great place to overcome a few fears!

We'd love to hear from anyone doing a similar thing, or thinking of making the break to travel, or just wanting a chat. We keep a daily blog at www.ourtour.co.uk or you can email us at [email protected].

Cheers! Jason

Ourtour


----------



## grizzlyj

Nice website, lovely trip 

Number one must have; your dog 

This link works if the above doesn't

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/


----------



## OurTour

*Thanks grizzlyj*

Thanks for the encouragement, and for spotting my dodgy link - I've corrected it. Cheers, and happy travels, Jay


----------



## pgjohnso

Hi, Sandra and I did a similar thing in January 2009. I work on contract and Sandra had a dispute with her employer so we thought what the hell and put our notices in straight after the New Year. It was intended to be a three month break that extended to four months travelling trough France into northern Spain and down the fantastic coast of Portugal then back into Spain and criss-crossing the Spanish-Portugese border back to France. Absolutley fantastic - loved every minute and the weather in Portugal from early Feb to April was superb. Plentiful good sites open in Portugal plus "wildcamping" on the coast was no problem. Not many Spanish sites open that time of the year (some of the open sites were local caravanners - bit rough) Definately will be doing some similar when my current contract is completed at the end of this year. We are taking our new Burstner 724 to the Italian Lakes at the end of this month.for a couple of weeks.
Enjoy your travels - Life is for living.


----------



## OurTour

*Phew, great to hear we're not totally mad!*

Hi pgjohnso

Phew, it's not just us who are mad enough to quit and travel. We don't regret dumping our jobs though, and are making sure we squeeze as much as we can out of our trip, talking with people and getting other perspectives on life. Going contract is certainly on the cards for me when we finally get back to the UK. I've got a taste for Africa now and would want to just get enough cash to get us over to Tunisia, maybe a bit further! We met a guy who'd done the length of Africa, he spoke about it as though it's quite mundane, even getting stuck in the middle of riots. Quite inspirational.

Thanks for the encouragement and happy adventuring! Jay


----------



## ActiveCampers

And us 
Well before 40 thought (for me at least) - though turned 40 on this current trip (4 months in SE Asia backpacking).

Oh - just noticed you have our blog linked already - hope there has been useful stuff there.

If you like Morroco - you'll love Asia


----------



## asprn

Nice site - well done. I see you're using Wordpress. What skin are you using? It's unusually un-clunky - makes it easy to navigate etc.

Dougie.


----------



## Lesleykh

I'm trying not to be jealous but...

No,seriously - have a fab time. We did the same thing last year, as I guess you know since you have a link to our blog on yours. It was the best thing ever. Charlie must be a popular name for travelling dogs!

We are starting to plan our next jaunt for this summer, which could take in a few European countries we missed last time. Only the dog will be Pommie this time around.

Have fun,
Lesley


----------



## OurTour

*Inspirational people!*

@Lesley and Ryan: Julie and I spent many hours reading your blogs in the run up to quiting our jobs and heading off on the biggest adventure of our lives. Many thanks to the both of you, and I hope we get to meet up, ideally somewhere out here, and chat over a beer or two. Or a mint tea, whatever takes your fancy!

@Dougie. Thanks very much. The theme is zbench. Easy to use and as we only have 25MB of phone data a day, the Wordpress blog app is great too.

Cheers from a rainy Valencia (which is quite nice when it's dark and were day in the van)! Jay


----------

